# Need help with 55 gallon tank



## Lyfeoffishing (May 10, 2013)

Good morning everyone!! I am kind of stuck on what to stock my 55 gallon tank with once I get it up and running. I will be doing a fish less cycle just so you guys know. 

Here is the setup. 

Two marineland penguin 200B bio wheel filters (one on each side, rated 50 gallons each)
Lighting not sure on yet
Two 100 watt viaaqua titanium heaters
And tank substrate will be black sand 

Okay so I had three different setups that I would like to get your opinion on from some experienced aquarist. 

Tank #1 
(I know people have had problems with tigers and gouramis but have also had succes with heavily planted tanks and a big school of barbs)
8-10 tiger barbs
2 dwarf gouramis
3-6 kuhli loaches 
3-6 pictus catfish 

Tank #2
(Not sure if these gouramis would get along in a 55 gallon tank as they are more peaceful of the group)
1 male 2 female honey gourami
1 male 2 female pearl gourami 
8-10 black ruby barbs
3-6 pictus catfish
3-6 Cory catfish (haven't chose which ones yet)

Tank #3
(I got this idea from a friend who breed 1M and 2F in a 10 gallon so I figured a 55 gallon could hold 2 harems)
2 male 6 female cockatoo dwarf cichlid 
6-8 Peppered Cory catfish
6-8 bleeding heart tetras 
3-6 kuhli loaches 


Also I have access to all these fish as my LFS said they can order just about anything I can think of. They currently have everything besides the kuhli loaches and the cockatoo dwarf cichlids and peppered Cory's. 


Okay so any input on these tanks would be really helpful. Also I would like for you guys to tell me which one will look the best. I am going for a vibrant colorful aquarium for my bedroom.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a pair of Oscars in mine


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a reverse trio of Betta Macrostoma in mine...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

To me #1 and #2 are out!#1 because of the tiger barbs(they should only be kept in species specific tank(not a big fan sorry),#2 GOOD LUCK with multiple pairs of gouramis(they are directly related to bettas{how many of them can you cram in a tank?})
# 3 (despite my pesimisem ,clearly stated above)sounds like a very nice tank and apistos are beautiful fish.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (May 10, 2013)

Rtmaston & Majerah1 am stuck with a community tank/ cichlid breeder as this tank will be in my bedroom. 

Coralbandit I know it's not wise to mix tiger barbs and DG but I have heard many accounts where they are kept together and work out. Although in my case who knows as all fish are temperamental just like us hahaha. And also I have read around that pearl and honey gorumis are the more peaceful of the group (not really sure though). Also if anything happens to my fishes I would slimply return them to the store or just make my 10 QT a new home for them 😄

Anyways so far thanks for he advice look forward to more!!!


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

I think tank 3. Could be that i love my cichlids though. The colors from my south americans and the peppered corys looked really nice together. Good luck with which ever set up you choose


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (May 10, 2013)

Thanks fish fever02 thanks for the input. Yeah I was drawn to the cockatoo cichlids because their beautiful color and strikingly easy to breed which could help fund a little of my startup hahaha. 

At the moment I am leaning toward the cichlid tank to start with more input would be nice!


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah the cockatoos have amazing colors. Also the salvinis


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh and also check ebay for led lighting i picked up my 48" for my 75 for $60 beam works makes it if i remember correctly


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice but my dad has tought me to buy new instead of used so it will last and I will be getting most of my equipment from my LFS or LPS. Also it's the reason I've been saving for the last two months to even get this tank hahaha. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## Injdog (Mar 14, 2013)

fish fever02 said:


> Oh and also check ebay for led lighting i picked up my 48" for my 75 for $60 beam works makes it if i remember correctly


The BeamWorks I got from E-Bay was brand new. Bought twin 36" lamps for my 125. I can light half me tank at time if needed and the moon lights are the bomb. Very sleek housing also with protective lens. I always try to support my local stores but, $$$ for good lights are nuts!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Size of most(except "dwarf") Gourami's is 5-8"
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

The led lights i got on ebay were all brand new they were from a company. I dont buy used when it comes to my equipment


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (May 10, 2013)

Thanks injdog and fish fever I might have to check eBay out didn't know there were company's on eBay I though it was all second hand stuff. 

Raymond S I am fully aware of the size of all the fish I mentioned although thanks for taking the time to make sure I know. 

Thanks for all the replys so far looking for more!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The bettas I suggested are ok as community tank dwellers. 

In any case, I feel the cichlids will outgrow your tank. You would need larger for anything but the dwarfs. The gourami is ok in a community tank, but only a solitary one. They do fuss like the bettas in cups. If you want a nice peaceful community I would look into cardinal tetras and schooling fish, with a few cories or BN plecos for bottom dwellers and then choose a nice showpiece species. Be sure that it will get along well with everyone else though or you can have chaos in the tank.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (May 10, 2013)

Not trying to be mean but I know the adult size of all the fish I am considering. The cichlids get about 3.5 inches for males and about half for females. Peral goruamis get about 5 inches in legth and honey goruamis get about 2 inches in length. Females being slightly smaller in both species. But thank you for being aware and trying to make sure the fish are comfortable!!!


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Beam works are good lights I bought mine from amazon brand new. My tank choice #3 since ur looking for colorful fish


----------

